# Foaling pictures of my horse Trouble



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*aww*

aww all the stages of a baby been born lol its all so cute  fortunatelt she didnt have any trouble by the looks of it :?:


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Nope she had no problems at all. This was her first foal and mine as well. I still have Trouble. He was born on Easter in 2003. So he is almost going to be 4 in four more months. Time flys by so quickly.


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*hey*

lol we've had 6 foals born with us still got 3 of them all section A's as we've got a good foundation mare (Dyfed Party Popper) and a good sainlee stallion(sainlee Dessert Prince)


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

That's cool. I just gelded Trouble this spring.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Awwww! That is a WONDERFUL group of pictures, i agree, its like the entire birthing cycle. What a lovely little foal!!

Congratulations to the two of you! I cant wait until i get my mares bred.. ive never had a foal born out of one of my own horses!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you for this! This is fantastic documentation. I can't wait to breed once I have my own place.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you very much. He is my baby, and I love him very much. Here are a few more pictures of him growing up through the years. I taught him to stand as soon as he could do so.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

He has grown up into a very nice horse  Very cute as a bub!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thank you. Yes he has grown up alot and I think he's alittle cutie. lol Though I'm bias towards him.*


----------



## Britty (Dec 31, 2006)

wow hes handsome !! growning up to be a stud , lol


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

he just got more and more beautiful, gosh, I wish I had him.....I fell in love with your horse at first site!




> The horse fell off with a jerk and the jerk fell off!


 I found that qoute on the net, Its my all time favorite.


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

*Thank you. He is my buddy, I can't believe he's going to be four in April. Seems like just yesterday that he was born. I might end up selling him because I don't think he's going to be quite the build I need for what I'm looking for. I'm not possitive yet. Thank you again.*


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow great pics. You should put them on my thread.. FROM THIS 222 THIS. They are amazing. Loved them..


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics, he has really grew up quickly!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, that is one beautiful horse


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, he just got better and better looking! Gorgeous horse.


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

dat is a lovely horse mare and foal i bet ur proud


----------

